# Tips and Tricks of Set Construction



## Aquarius (May 22, 2009)

I thought we could post those little things that make life sooooo much easier during set construction (and/or repair).

I'll start:

To make a complicated situation simple, I needed to hang some PVC pipe from some 4 x 8. It was for fog dispersion (fog goes in end, comes out holes drilled in pipe), so there wasn't going to be any pressure on it other than its own weight. *Disclaimer: Said 4x8 was part of the back of a set piece, and the pipe was to be suspended about 4 inches off of the ground so that fog could flow out underneath the set piece.* The 4x8 was in such a position that I couldn't use the standard mounting brackets (partially because it had to be below the 4x8, and able to swing slightly). So, my solution was as follows. I took some gaff tape, ripped a length that was slightly over twice the length I needed the pipe to hang, folded it around the pipe, and taped it to itself (if that makes any sense), making a sort of cradle. Then, I staple-gunned (the spring-loaded, not pneumatic) the gaff tape to the 4x8. Made things so much easier. Plus, now I'm addicted to hanging things that aren't load-bearing with gaff tape and a staple gun.

What's your coolest time-and-energy saving solution?


----------



## dvsDave (May 22, 2009)

sounds neat, but I wouldn't trust the strength of gaff tape. You'd do a lot better with plumbers tape.


----------



## jonliles (May 22, 2009)

A better alternative to thise would be to use webbing material (such as that used by rock climbers). Bit stonger than tape!


----------



## gafftapegreenia (May 22, 2009)

Yup, tape is great for the no other thing available, gotta do it now solution, but yea, plumbers tape is better.


----------



## derekleffew (May 22, 2009)

However something gaffers tape IS great for, and done all the time: "Paint in roll form." How many times have you covered a 2x4 or something else with black gaffers tape to make it invisible?


----------



## willbb123 (May 23, 2009)

derekleffew said:


> How many times have you covered a 2x4 or something else with black gaffers tape to make it invisible?



Way too many times to count. 
Wanna make something white? Then use white gaff. I just finished marking the stairs down to the dressing rooms with strips of white gaff.


----------

